# service tech for versa camm sp300v



## johnchesley

Can anyone tell me a good service technician for my 2 roland sp-300v printer/cutters that is located in or close to southeastern Va.? Roland seems to want to keep this a secret, or maybe there just aren't any..


----------



## JynxDezyns

Somehow your question has appeared in the forum information section, you might want to contact admin to get it moved


----------

